# 2007 Subaru WRX Wagon - all JL Audio build



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Hello all DIYMA fanatics! Here is another build from Mr. Can't Make Up His Mind. Recently acquired a 2007 Subaru WRX Wagon as a daily driver. I thought about waiting until the install was finished to do a build log, but that's just not my style. Besides, it's always nice to get tips and opinions or recommendations on finishing materials, driver placement, things like that. 

Here are some pictures of the car to kick things off:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

When I said it was going to be an all JL Audio build, well I wasn't joking. If they make it, I'm using it. I want just a simple, dependable daily driver setup, and this is what I come up with:

JL Audio C3-650 Component Set
JL Audio 12W7 Subwoofer
JL Audio Slash 300/2
Jl Audio Slash 500/1
JL Audio XD-PCS4-2B Dual Amplifier Wiring Kit
JL Audio XD-PCS4-1B Single Amplifier Wiring Kit
JL Audio XD-BTS Battery Connector with red logo for positive terminal
JL Audio XD-BTS Battery Connector with black logo for negative terminal
JL Audio XC-BCSC16-25 16ga Speaker Wire (two of these)
JL Audio XB-CLRAIC2-18 RCA Interconnects (pair of these)
JL Audio XA-SWA-SX16 16ga Speaker Connectors
JL Audio XD-RT8-4PAK 8ga Ring Terminals
JL Audio XD-RT4-4PAK 4ga Ring Terminals
JL Audio XD-MAXI-40 40amp Maxi Fuse
JL Audio XD-MAXI-50 50amp Maxi Fuse



















I have some CLD tiles and Butyl Rope from a previous install, and will be applying more of that roof rubber that worked very well in my Ram R/T install.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I know lots of people are asking which radio will I be using... well it's already installed! 

Factory Clarion PF-2868A-A/B 6-disk CD/MP3/WMA Player with Auxiliary input ready to rock and roll! I found out the factory harness only has four outputs, and that the tweeters are a simple passive crossover tapped directly into the front door woofers. So I'll be using a DIY adapter between the factory radio and the factory harness to get the signal from, and taking it straight to the JL Slash amps. They can handle a high voltage input, like from a factory radio, so we'll try this route first, and then go from there. 

Here is the adapter I built to handle this task:

Radio input harness ready to go:










Techflexed the factory speaker inputs for now, I plan on running all new wires. I shortened the connections on this side to try and make the adapter as small as possible inside the dash:










And here it is soldered, heatshrinked, and ziptied for a neat and clean look:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Here is how I plan on hiding the distribution block, yet still making it easy to access the fuses in case of maintenance:



















I drilled a hole in the cover, and installed a simple bolt with two nuts to lock it down, then screwed on a magnet logo from a 10W6V2 subwoofer. This will allow me to hide the distribution block underneath it for a real tidy trick, yet still allow easy access in case of emergency. I'll probably light this with some LEDs just for showing off.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Currently thinking I need to aim the 12W7 towards the rear hatch, and face the ports rearward as well.

Any input on this? I also considered upfiring or downfiring, still with the ports facing rearward.


----------



## Fotoshark (Mar 22, 2012)

subscribed


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Got the speaker wire in today, that makes the last of it minus techflex and any additional sound deadening or heatshrink.

Thinking about 2 cu.ft. sealed... or 2 cu.ft. ported to 26hz with the subwoofer enclosure. Both modeled up fairly well in WinISD. The enclosure that came with the sub was close (it was slightly larger and tuned slightly higher) to the JL Audio recommended specs, and I didn't enjoy it that much. Definitely what I would call a "one-note wonder" box. I would like to be able to drop pretty low.


----------



## Fotoshark (Mar 22, 2012)

Ported is the route i'd go, but I'm bias to it :/ lol

- T.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That's the direction I'm leaning in too. Guess it will be rear firing, port facing back towards the hatch.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks like the only thing you are missing is JL's high level to RCA adapter  I used those to hook up a slash amp in my daughters car. Granted you probably don't need it, but it would be one more Jl item on the list.

I like the nice and simple setup you got going on. Any particular reason you went with two slash amps over a single 4 or 5 channel amp?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Honestly, I only went with the Slash amps because of the cost. It was more cost effective to go with a pair of those versus the HD 900/5.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

That makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm glad you suggested those high level to RCA adapters. I did eyeball them on JL's website, but thought I would just snip the end of the RCA cables and wire them directly into that harness.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes sir, I'm subscribing to this one.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

chithead said:


> I'm glad you suggested those high level to RCA adapters. I did eyeball them on JL's website, but thought I would just snip the end of the RCA cables and wire them directly into that harness.


That never occurred to me. Oh well 

Love the logo thing BTW.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you. I wasn't sure what exactly to do with that logo since I had it from a previous install. But it will work out nicely to cover the distribution block. 

Now to just get started on running wires and taking measurements for the subwoofer enclosure/amp rack.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Looking good! Slash amps are my favorite amps ever!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you, there is definitely something about the Slash amp styling. 

Anyone got any thoughts on a John Fairchild style port for this monster? I think having the multiple ports would be pretty cool, although it could be challenging to try and squeeze them into the already cramped space.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Finished up the radio harness a few minutes ago:










Speaker wire and RCA cables:


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Hold on there. Are those zipties made by JL? Because Ima have to call you out on the "All JL Build" :laugh:


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

chithead said:


> Honestly, I only went with the Slash amps because of the cost. It was more cost effective to go with a pair of those versus the HD 900/5.


Even after factoring all the extra cabling? A single 900/5 would not require distro blocks or extra power cable. Just a single 4 ga run.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Always liked the eagle eye WRX wagons and their Saabaru cousins. They are getting pretty hard to find...


----------



## briankmizell (May 4, 2011)

I dont know much about the factory clarion, but as for the rest of the system.... its going to sound awesome when you get it all dialed in and tuned.

I put mostly JL stuff in my sons 89 Mazda B2200 std cab truck.

I dont mean to take away from your thread, Just giving you info on what his truck has and how it sounds.

His head unit is Pioneer DEH7800MP, GEX P920XM, JL 300/2, JL 250/1, JL audio C5-653C X-overs and the tweets that originally came with it, JL 4" those are in the kick panels, coaxial, JL 6x9 3 way are in the doors, JL 15W3v2-D4 behind the seat.

Its not extremely loud, but its clear and hits pretty hard and plays low. the enclosure is a 4.03 cubic foot sealed slanted fiber glass enclosure.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> Hold on there. Are those zipties made by JL? Because Ima have to call you out on the "All JL Build" :laugh:


Oh noes... I been busted  Oh the shame... the humanity of it all... :mean:



quality_sound said:


> Even after factoring all the extra cabling? A single 900/5 would not require distro blocks or extra power cable. Just a single 4 ga run.


For me, it actually did. Even after all the wiring and both amps, I was still under $450 for it all. I love me some DIYMA, eBay, and Craigslist 



slowsedan01 said:


> Always liked the eagle eye WRX wagons and their Saabaru cousins. They are getting pretty hard to find...


Thank you, I've always been fascinated by the WRX, and this one just fit the bill perfectly. I do have a surprise for the Subie lovers out there if I can incorporate it correctly in the build.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

briankmizell said:


> I dont know much about the factory clarion, but as for the rest of the system.... its going to sound awesome when you get it all dialed in and tuned.
> 
> I put mostly JL stuff in my sons 89 Mazda B2200 std cab truck.
> 
> ...


Wow! I am checking out the build thread right now, that is excellent work on the subwoofer enclosure!!!

Hackett, AR? I have a co-worker that is from the Fort Smith area. I grew up on the other side of the state, in Stuttgart. Go Ricebirds!!!


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

liking this one! Sub'd


----------



## briankmizell (May 4, 2011)

chithead said:


> Wow! I am checking out the build thread right now, that is excellent work on the subwoofer enclosure!!!
> 
> Hackett, AR? I have a co-worker that is from the Fort Smith area. I grew up on the other side of the state, in Stuttgart. Go Ricebirds!!!


thanks for the compliment, I try my best to do good work on anything I do.

I have lived in the fort smith area all my life (44 yrs) I would rather live in a bigger city such as Tulsa Ok. But I'm stuck here with this huge house payment I just got about 5 years ago....lol


----------



## DJ Big O (Apr 12, 2011)

Can't wait to see the finished product, I love those WRX wagons!


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> Hold on there. Are those zipties made by JL? Because Ima have to call you out on the "All JL Build" :laugh:


Eyes like a hawk this one has


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

The A Train said:


> Eyes like a hawk this one has


You know I have to give Daniel a hard time on anything he does. :laugh:


----------



## briankmizell (May 4, 2011)

chithead said:


> Wow! I am checking out the build thread right now, that is excellent work on the subwoofer enclosure!!!
> 
> Hackett, AR? I have a co-worker that is from the Fort Smith area. I grew up on the other side of the state, in Stuttgart. Go Ricebirds!!!


thanks for the compliment, I try my best to do good work on anything I do.

I have lived in the fort smith area all my life (44 yrs) I would rather live in a bigger city such as Tulsa Ok. But I'm stuck here with this huge house payment I just got about 5 years ago....lol


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

looking real nice so far.

take your time and run all the wires, i would recommend running one extra pair of RCA's, one extra pair (for left and right) of speaker wire just in case you go 3 way, and possibly a USB cable or a toslink fiberoptic cable depending on what you plan on doing in the future. just a tip


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

chithead said:


> For me, it actually did. Even after all the wiring and both amps, I was still under $450 for it all. I love me some DIYMA, eBay, and Craigslist


Ahhhhh, I was looking at MSRP pricing. Hey, if you have the space, might as well save a buttload of money. 

LOVE the wagon. I've always been a wagon fan and I REALLY hope Subaru does another WRX or STI wagon again soon.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. And thanks to req for the "just in case" advice 

Especially the way I like to change my mind.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Not really an update, just wanted to show off a little. Call me Mr. Raisin Bran, cause I got two scoops! 

Rides... that is. Two scooped rides. A clever twist on the two scoop commercials popularized by the Raisin Bran cereal... by having two vehicles with hood scoops... you get the idea.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

nice cars and house. what do you have tucked back next to the house though?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh that old thing? Just a 1979 Toyota Corolla


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Its funny as I also have a Subaru and an all white Dodge Ram, we must be related lol.


----------



## briankmizell (May 4, 2011)

Your house looks nice, I like the addition with the french/patio doors, that stone really sets it off. (I thought it was, an addition) It may not be an addition.

That Corolla is in pretty dang good shape!



chithead said:


> Oh that old thing? Just a 1979 Toyota Corolla



We just sold my sons 98 corolla for $2550 










*I painted this in the garage that's in the picture below.*



















More pics of all the work done to the Corolla.

We are looking for a 2000 Mustang now.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> Its funny as I also have a Subaru and an all white Dodge Ram, we must be related lol.


I actually wondered if I had seen you over at RamForumZ, nothing wrong with a Subie and a Ram! They make a great combo!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

briankmizell said:


> Your house looks nice, I like the addition with the french/patio doors, that stone really sets it off. (I thought it was, an addition) It may not be an addition.
> 
> That Corolla is in pretty dang good shape!
> 
> I painted this in the garage that's in the picture below.


Man that is excellent work on that paint job! I really like that scheme and the color.

Thank you about the house. My wife and I bought it as a foreclosure, our first home. Doing things as we can afford them. That was a garage, that the previous owner began converting into a sunroom. Hopefully I can have that conversion completed by next year.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

chithead said:


> I actually wondered if I had seen you over at RamForumZ, nothing wrong with a Subie and a Ram! They make a great combo!


Yes as I find myself always driving the Dodge but yet always modding the Subaru lol.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> Yes as I find myself always driving the Dodge but yet always modding the Subaru lol.


That's funny, because I drive the Subaru and stare at the Ram. MPG's are mucho better on the WRX.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

My Subaru can only use premium which is almost $4.00 a gallon. My Dodge costs me $100.00 to fill and my Legacy costs me $88.00...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Ouch! I have to use Premium in the WRX, but it only costs $55 to fill up, with the Ram being $100 on 87 octane.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

What year is the Wrx, I have my Legacy tuned to stage 1 with just Perrin dual mufflers to keep me company. Its quick, fast, and nasty speed wise. But step on the gas and watch that gas needle drop like a fat lady doing the limbo.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Ha! It's a 2007, all stock as far as I can tell.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well mine is modded with a very OEM look to it. You don't notice it until its leaving you behind.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

See, now you have me worried about the 2012 WRX. I believe they share the same engine setup... and I was hoping it would have similar fuel mileage.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

You also have to remember that the 2010+ Legacies are boats size wise compared to Wrx's. So if fuel cost is an issue sell both and get the 2012 Wrx lol..


----------



## ek9cv5 (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice build keep up the good work!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, in true chithead fashion... scrapping this build! Decided to put everything into the 1979 Corolla instead. Stay tuned for a KE30 JL Audio build!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking forward to a new evolution of audio...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I was going to blame you, but it was really one of my driver's here at work that have me looking at the 2012 WRX. You get partial credit though for telling me about the Stage 1 upgrades to your Legacy


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Audio sounds much better when you know that your car is faster lol...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, but the sad part is I'd lose the WRX and the Ram...  

Oh well. Maybe they'll come out with an SRT Ram later on and I can get it


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Are you talking about trading in the car and truck for a 2012 WRX?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes sir. What little bit of positive equity is in the WRX will help with the monster negative equity in the Ram on trade-in.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I say go for it, but take the car out for a familiar test drive first just to make sure.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Very sound advice, I definitely want to check them out closer and see if it is much improvement over the 2007.

I would rather have a 2011 Chrysler 300... but the wife said no


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wait she would rather have a WRX then the 300, ok what's that all about lol. Around where I live it is ruled by the SRT versions of that. Either you have a muscle car, forced fed car, or a truck around here.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh yeah, and the leftover 2011 300's with the Hemi are almost $11,000 off right now.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Gotta love the Hemi lol...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Mmmm yes. I do love a Hemi 

Alright stop talking about the Hemi or I'm going to get in trouble with the misses.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

All I know is that when I'm feeling down, all I do is turn that Hemi over and day improves quickly.When are you going to start tearing the Toyota apart ?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, I already have the Toyota tore apart. Already ripped the interior out and started recovering everything. Cut out the rusty floorpan and have it ready to be replaced. Figure it's in prime shape for a monster rebuild.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Are you going all JL on this one, or are you parting with that equipment?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I actually have what I think will be a REALLY cool Rat rod idea for the Corolla with the JL Audio equipment. Should give everyone something to talk about at least.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I did one of my VW's in a rat rod look, and man did I ever get talked about lol. I'm just glad that you are able to use all of your acquired equipment unlike me. Since I change my mind at the drop of a dime, I'm left with more and more equipment.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll be honest, I get more people asking about that darn Corolla than any of the other rides. 

I plan on just replacing a few more maintenance items, and then clear coating it the way it sits, and roll that mutha!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That's because back in my days the Corolla was the weapon of choice car wise. I've never had the pleasure of owning one. I have always been a VW geek along with being a Caddy freak lol.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

It sure does scream small block having that rear wheel drive ability. Perhaps one day... the ultimate sleeper


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Did I show you the wheels that I've ordered for the Legacy?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

No sir I haven't seen them.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Are you serious!?!?! Whoa... Now is that blue I see on the inside of the spokes? 

Wow... just fricking wow! I would say you made a great choice. 

Center caps already picked out?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes the blue is tied into the spokes. As far as the center caps, I wasn't quite sure if I should center cap or not center cap. I have time as I am looking for a really nice set of tires to go with them. Cost is not an option as I refuse to cheap it out on tires or brakes.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Good call on tires and brakes. Definitely some of the most important and overlooked items for an automobile.

A dealer close to me has ordered a Lightning Red WRX 5-door... not sure it has a lot of options... but could be right up my alley. 

I saw a few pictures of the gold BBS wheels on the Lightning Red. Not sure if I like it, or the gunmetal color better. I took a chance with the gunmetal SRT-10 wheels on the Ram, and everyone loves them.


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

just purchased 3 JL Amps about 2 months ago... i liking them A LOT. 

sub'd

CC


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

My mustang GT convertible was fire engine red with gunmetal wheels, looked great to all. If I were to do a new WRX, it would have to be red, or all white and I do mean all white. Just filled my Ram which ran me $105.00 and it shows that I can do 425 miles till empty. That means by Monday back to the pump it goes lol.
Sad part is I just placed my order for a 2013 all black Audi RS5. According to the dealership I should be able to take delivery by June at the earliest. This will be my wife's early Christmas gift.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Mmmmm... RS5. VERY nice. She getting some audio upgrades?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope I am done after my Legacy, its time for me to get back to my roots.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

The one that I've ordered looks like this one.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

No Euro plate or tinted windows either...


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Dayum... insert dropjaw face here.


----------



## MDubYa (Feb 17, 2011)

Can't wait to see this finished and very glad that 300/2 went to a good home!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Dragged the Legacy out of the garage to allow the tint to fully adhere to the glass. In my garage the tint looks pitch black. In the driveway in the sunlight, it is exactly what I am looking for visually.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

After completing an oil change yesterday, had some time to take the door panels off, and mess around with the rear cargo area.

There isn't any way any of this is going to feasibly work in the car. The 12W7 is just too big to try and incorporate into the cargo area and our Dog still be comfortable. I thought I would just change subs, and keep the C3 components... and no. They motor structure is just way too large to fit into a speaker adapter and still have enough room for adequate midbass. Soooo... back to the drawing board.

Thinking more SQ now instead of the bass heavy stuff. I can always install all the JL Audio pieces into the truck. 

Eyeballing the tiny door speaker space has my gears turning. Trying to figure out the best solution. Plus our stock tweeter mounting location isn't ideal, being high up on the door panels right next to the handle, so that will be a challenge as well. 

Amps and subwoofers, shouldn't be a terrible issue. Especially now that I see exactly how little space we have to work with. A false floor setup will probably yield the best results.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> The one that I've ordered looks like this one.


What happened to the picture of my RS5?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Managed to pick up an Adire Audio Brahma 15" subwoofer off Craigslist today. Wonder if I can make it fit...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I will also be running a 15" in my Subaru, let us hope that we are both happy.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Let us pray


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

To build or not to build


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Right now I'm trying to piece together the rest of it. Because if I can fit this Brahma in a false floor enclosure/amp rack that still allows access to the spare tire, well duh. It's a win win!


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Still interested in the Alpine 8's? Still have them, would help you with the space issue.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Salami said:


> Still interested in the Alpine 8's? Still have them, would help you with the space issue.


I most definitely hove not ruled them out completely. Still at that crossroad - do I go with what I know would be easier to work with (your Type-R's) - or do I try and squeeze in this:


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I myself am going for the squeeze.....


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Salami said:


> Still interested in the Alpine 8's? Still have them, would help you with the space issue.



PM sent


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I think we have a winner:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Bought a set of JBL MS-62c comps to try out for the front stage. I think they would pair very well with this subwoofer. 

Just trying to decide on amplification now... I found a good deal on a pair of Rockford Punch 60.2 amps... but not sure if that will be enough power for everything. A big four channel would simplify things, but finding an amp that puts out 150x4 at 4-ohms for a low price is proving to be quite difficult.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

How low of price are we talking sir ?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Got to be low low low low... I eyeballed the Cadence Momentum for $90 on eBay... but I just can't believe it puts out 150x4. 

I'd like to keep it under $200 if possible. That is proving to be a tough feat to accomplish.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Anything is possible but for that price and watts needed, you may have to wait awhile. I will keep my eye out for you.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Ten four. I don't mind the wait. I don't mind old school either. Something unique works out even better actually.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Coppertone said:


>


Where did you order those WedsSport from? 

Thanks, 
Kelvin


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

When I get back home, I will look for the vendor and send you the info. Everywhere I go I am complimented on them.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

And for good reason. Those rims are spectacular!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

OK here is the skinny on how to get hold of Wed wheels
Jim Wang
WEDS Wheels North America
310-787-9720
[email protected]
Facebook Weds Wheels


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Mine are going up for sale asap. Since my car is black, I'm going to go back to a semi polished look in 18"s . Driving a Subaru of this year does not give you a lot of wheel options without going custom.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> OK here is the skinny on how to get hold of Wed wheels
> Jim Wang
> WEDS Wheels North America
> 310-787-9720
> ...


Found out about their company when I was looking for some lightweight rims. 

Kelvin


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Not only are they light, but they are beasts. They swallow NJ potholes and spit out the seeds like nothing lol.


----------



## lupin_au (Oct 1, 2011)

Quite like those wheels may have to do a little investigation on those.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm sure you will be very happy with the outcome.


----------



## chasintrane (Jul 29, 2012)

Love the Hawk-eye Subies. Nice car!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I have to say that I was never a Subaru fan. The reason for me owning one is long, this was my wife's Christmas gift. I never test drove one, never even picked the color. I researched the awd part and the fact that it had enough room for us fuller people. Went to the dealership told him to order one without a sunroof and it had to be manual. The only manual at the time was a turbo six speed in black. Whatever I will take it as long as it's here before Christmas. Came in wife drove it three times and didn't like it. So it sat in the garage for the next six months. I got tired of it just sitting and decided to make it my beater. I in turn ended up enjoying it too much hence the audio builds on it lol.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

^^^ Sounds like me too. I never gave Subaru a second thought until my wife got it in her head that they were "safe and dependable" cars. When our son was born, she said I HAD to get a car to transport him in, and she preferred it to be a Subaru. I agreed, but on one condition. I get to pick out the model  

And well, you know... who doesn't like a WRX? Maybe the EVO guys... but I think even they offer up a little bit of respect, just like we offer up a little bit of respect to them. Besides, we're all just car junkies when you get down to the root of it. 

And on that note! I just noticed the title of this thread says All JL Audio Build... and here I am trying to go with non JL Audio products... so back to the drawing board! I'll have to get creative here. But I am sure that those items can fit with some creative thinking.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Hogwash we never pay attention to the title as we all know that will change asap on this forum. I have no limit on what car/truck I can buy as long as I never ride another motorcycle per wifey. I'm pretty sure I can deal with that as that was in my younger/slimmer days. Remind me again what JL amp you were going to use for your subwoofer.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I had a 500/1, but a friend of mine bought it for his little brother to use. 

Still have the 300/2 - but I'm thinking of trying out a different pair now.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Picked out a new pair - just have to wait on the right time to order them. 

Came up with some ideas on fitting that 12W7 in there. Just have to measure a few more times to be absolutely sure.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Please share, what are these pairs that you type of ??????


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey that's not fair! 

What if someone steals this idea before I can buy them.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

chithead said:


> Hey that's not fair!
> 
> What if someone steals this idea before I can buy them.


I will remain silent on this issue....well.....you, Adam and I know why.  


hahahahahahahahaahhaha


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Just pm me as you always do lol....


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh alright... I didn't want Kendall to know, because he would call me out on it not being an all JL Audio build again.

Looking at a pair of these:










The PN4.520D and PN1.650D specifically. Would give 100x4 to the comps and maybe rear fill (still undecided on that) and about 500 watts to the 12W7. Definitely more practical on cost too compared to the JL amplifiers. And incredibly small too!


----------



## Auto Essentials (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice W7


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you.

Upon reading another thread on here regarding those Nano amps, apparently they aren't even out yet! What the crud! Guess it's back to the drawing board...


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

You need the Arc XDi or KS series.
OOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRR JL XD


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Dang... we just had the baby. Really don't want to sell him already just for funding some amplifiers


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

chithead said:


> Dang... we just had the baby. Really don't want to sell him already just for funding some amplifiers


Trade? :laugh:

Oh and PS (I might know a guy....)


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Hmmm... No. You've met my wife, and I know you are all just as scared of her as I am


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well I just checked eBay, and a seller on there claims to have four of each of those Picasso Nano amplifiers... so which is it? Are they released yet, or not?

This is too confusing...


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Zapco ST-D maybe? So you can give a review 

Kelvin


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Ooooh... you know I like me some Zapco...


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

chithead said:


> Well I just checked eBay, and a seller on there claims to have four of each of those Picasso Nano amplifiers... so which is it? Are they released yet, or not?
> 
> This is too confusing...


Just saw them today at a store in Goldsboro. They are out!!! Go forth and buy sir!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh really... do I know the store? And would it be better advised to purchase them there to help out someone I know?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Progress this morning:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

The stock mids actually aren't that bad:



















Angled bevel is going to be a beyotch:










Little rain shield built right in:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

And here lies the issue:










Basket pushed all the way in until it hits the sides and won't go any further:










Sooo... with that being displayed, now is the time get creative. Spacing the JL surround approximately the same as the stock mid, it should still leave clearance all the way around to vent into the door panel. Problem... is the baffle. I will definitely have to step back and evaluate this in a unique manner. I have an idea on creating a roundover at the base of the baffle, almost like a funnel into the door opening, and will be experimenting with it soon.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

For poots and giggles, check out this tweeter shot:


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

chithead said:


> Oh really... do I know the store? And would it be better advised to purchase them there to help out someone I know?


Unfortunately no. This was just a random store stop on the way home from Greensboro.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> Unfortunately no. This was just a random store stop on the way home from Greensboro.


Oh ok. Well cool! Then perhaps I'll keep working then and try to get stuff installed, that way it will be ready when the amps arrive.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh, got the tweeter mounted on the stock bracket, but I'm thinking a custom bracket might be fabbed up for a better fit. MAYBE being the key word, as it fits, and does work, and actually doesn't sound too bad in the stock location.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

chithead said:


> I will definitely have to step back and evaluate this in a unique manner. I have an idea on creating a roundover at the base of the baffle, almost like a funnel into the door opening, and will be experimenting with it soon.


Are you adverse to cutting the door? How much depth do you have behind the metal? 

I had similar issues in my car. Nothing a nibbler couldn't solve by opening up the hole a little bit. Made a new mounting plate from HDPE and all is good.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I am not against cutting the metal completely. If I can find a way around it, then woo hoo. But if not... bye bye let the sparks fly.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a nibbler and compressor if you decide to cut metal and don't have access to one.


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

Just an FYI, I had a hell of a time getting a tweeter to sound decent in the stock location. It is aimed terribly and the perforations in the grill just didn't seem to be up to the task of letting sound escape, mine seemed to be creating a nasty null in the response. One of the best/simplest mods I did was move the tweeters to the sail panel in my '04.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I was hoping to avoid having to modify those. So far just the C3 tweeters and crossovers are installed, and the sound has improved dramatically. Detail is up 70%, and even with the stock woofers, midbass is impressive.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I agree, get cutting on those doors to make them fit properly. They only look like they need to be enlarged another inch or so in diameter. Enlarge that hole, cut your baffle and mount up- you should be good to go. Double check your depth though with the window down for rear space (I imagine it wont be a problem with the offset of the baffle height. Then make sure your additional .75" or so of baffle height doesnt push you too close the the doorcard on the inside. Good luck !


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

You shouldn't need to modify the door panel too much, if at all. IAPerformance sells plastic spacers custom made for the Impreza (link) and they include long door pins to allow the woofer space to move. I was successfully able to put Polk SR6500 mids in my 04, they are the same depth as your C3s (2 9/16"), plus by all accounts I have read the 05+ door panel affords more space behind it. They list max depth at 2.92" on their site for 06-07. It is tough to gauge how far the speaker is sticking out, but it looks like it is in the .5-.75" range?

Here is a quick pic of mine, I used window frame foam to seal the woofer to the door panel :


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Woohoo! A great solution, as I REALLY don't want to cut these doors. I'll be looking further into them. Would be nice to get the mids mounted up so I can listen more, and make sure these C3's are the right choice.


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

chithead said:


> Woohoo! A great solution, as I REALLY don't want to cut these doors. I'll be looking further into them. Would be nice to get the mids mounted up so I can listen more, and make sure these C3's are the right choice.


A trick I used was using the bottom half of their spacer combined with the Polk spacer ring from the SR kit, this allowed me to actually have it sticking out slightly less, as I didn't need as much spacing. The guys at IAP are really rad, both times I needed parts from them they went out of their way to help, including measuring some bits that their site didn't list the specs on and shipping USPS priority when I was in a jam.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh that is excellent! What model Subaru do you have?


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

2004 STi, nearly 100k on the ticker.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Ooooh that is sharp right there. 

Well would it hurt anyone's feelings if I said I am thinking about changing up again? Maybe go with more JBL equipment instead of JL?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

chithead said:


> Ooooh that is sharp right there.
> 
> Well would it hurt anyone's feelings if I said I am thinking about changing up again? Maybe go with more JBL equipment instead of JL?


FacePalm.Org


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope because the more that you change your mind, the more sane I seem.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Sweet! Well just got a pair of JBL MS-62C comps last night, and picking up a W10Gti now. I think that will be a better combo for this car, and be much easier to install.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I wholeheartedly agree, just push the JL into the R/T and call it even. Also when you get a chance hit me on a pm so I can tell you about what radio I've decided will be mounted into my Ram..


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, here's the idea now-

Purchased so far:
JBL MS-62c Comp Set running passive
JBL W10Gti Subwoofer inverted behind the rear seat in a 1.0 cu.ft. sealed enclosure
JBL GTO-751EZ Mono channel amplifier on the sub
Sound Deadener Showdown CLD Tiles and Butyl Rope

Left to acquire:
JBL GTO-804EZ Four channel powering the comps, and would give the possibility for running active someday
Wiring


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I could be wrong, but I think this will be a JBL build lol..


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I wonder if they can change the title?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Can, yes will, lol...


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

where is the corola build log?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Ummm... the Corolla... well that's a long story in itself right there.

Let's just say it is patiently waiting on it's time to shine.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Got my first sticker on the car:


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy to see that someone else is supporting a great cause, bravo sir bravo..


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Swapped out the JL Audio C3 tweeters and crossovers for the MS-62c set. Going to try these out for a few days.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

The good news though, check out how much easier these mids will be to incorporate:










With nice spacers, they should easily fit into the stock openings without any trimming required:


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Returned everything back to stock this morning. There is an idea swirling around in my head, so we'll see what direction things go in from here. 

On a side note, look at what showed up last night:


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

That sub along with the ID Max are the best looking drivers to me at least,FTW go all JBL bro.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

No more updates for this thread anymore. Traded the WRX today


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Pics, or it didn't happen lol. You know my feeling on the matter as this has been the car shopping week of heck. Glad to see now we can move on to the next stage. Now your wife is going to drive the R/T while we pump up the new vehicle audio wise correct ?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

So where is the 2012 Subaru Forester thread?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well one thing we know for sure, that factory radio is going by by..


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

lol, so it sucks just as bad as the one in my WRX?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I test drove a 2013 as I am in need of a company car, and the answer to that is yes.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes it does suck just as bad! 

I believe it's the same radio actually. 

Not sure what direction to go in with the Forester yet. Either pure SQ, or just crank it up without worry of blowing anything daily system. Will have to step back for a bit and think on this one.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Your dog pm me and said she wants a 15" subwoofer back there with her. I'm just saying lol.


----------



## NoelSibs (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey there Chithead. I also own a Forester and have kind of stalled on my build. Looking forward to seeing yours for some inspiration. My car is a 2009 but it's the same body style as current. Hope to see progress on the Forester soon.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks! It has lost traction a bit, as I'm still trying to decide on a head unit for the Forester, but once that is sorted out, then the rest of the build can commence. 

Does yours have those little "pockets" on each side in the back? I'm planning on using those for the subwoofers.


----------



## Topher03 (Feb 9, 2013)

Any updates on your forester man? I have an 05 and cant figure out where I want my amps.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Not much right now. Almost set on tweeter aiming, and have the amp picked out. But the subwoofer choice is killing me. Trying out all these shallow subs, but I keep going back to the 12W7. I just love that thing.

Might have to compromise this time, and meet in the middle. But today's plan is the amp and subwoofer are going to be in a false floor enclosure, above the spare tire.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Scratch that. Decision made. The Helix E12W has become the subwoofer of choice for the Forester. Build log coming soon


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

chithead said:


> Scratch that. Decision made. The Helix E12W has become the subwoofer of choice for the Forester. Build log coming soon


Good choice... Biggest Xmax spec I've ever seen  
Helix® - Product Details 

Kelvin


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Bwahaha that is one mega typo.


----------



## Topher03 (Feb 9, 2013)

I have one JL 8w7 in a 6th order bandpass. But I am going to try it out in a ported box to prolly.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice! I wanted to do a 8W7 or 12W6 in the spare rim, but still don't have enough clearance from what I could see. The shallow subs were the next best option.


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

chit you are like me... i want to do this wait no that, umm well ill use this lol


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh man the possibilities are endless. And I have to keep reminding myself, the Forester is only mine for a bit more... Then the wife gets it, and we move on to what we really want... So the 12W7 gets put away for that install.


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

what you getting now? im just anxious to fiberglass since i have never done it, and really cant wait to get this other setup out of the subie its so heavy it makes my rear suspension creak over bumps. im tuned in for the forester though.


----------

